# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  عناوين الصحف الرياضية والاجتماعية بالسودان ليوم السيت 11/12 (نفطينو - المحبين)

## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[/align]
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[/align]
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق ونفطينو . . . وواصلوا
خالفين رجل فى رجل ومنتظرنكم . . . طبعا اليوم اجازه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## abu khabbab

*مشكور الاخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مشكور
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*تسلم كتيييييير
                        	*

----------


## طه شبرا

*شكرا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*مشكورين على هذا الجهد
*

----------


## محمدطيب

* مشكور الاخ طارق
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما قصرت أخ طارق . . . مشكوووووووووووووور
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





غدا الشيخ محمد خير  للمشاهد بعد اول هزيمة للهليل داخل ارضه
سوء الدفاع قصم ظهرنا
وكان علي ميشو سحب مهند الطاهر لان لعبه علي الواقف
علاء الدين اكثر من المخالفات وقارورة كان مساهر معاي في حولية

علي قول ابي الدرداء : شر البلية ما يضحك
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور شديد
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف شكر
يديكم العافيه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووووووووور الحبيب طارق
                        	*

----------

